# Castrol Edge 5W40



## corradoauza (Feb 13, 2005)

Has anyone tried using it. The dealer by my house is selling it for ten bucks a quart? Is it worth it and is there anywhere else I can get this stuff?


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

Have not seen any used Oil Anlayses (UOAs) of it yet. What engine do you want to run it in? Most PAO-based 502 oils all look about the same in terms of used oil analysis testing for the 2.0 FSI. Until we see some edge UOAs it's hard to say it is any better or contains less viscosity modifiers or better basestocks than typical castrol 502 oils. For $10 a quart you can buy some top-end ester oils like redline. The ester based oils are outperforming typical VW 502 oils in fuel diluting motors such as the 2.0 FSI. See the recently posted used oil analysis by rhouse as an example (Posted in this subforum). 

The natural multi-grade capability of esters often allows manufacturers to use less viscosity modifiers. Viscosity modifiers are the parts that break apart (shear) when highly stressed or in the presence of fuel dilution. These sheared viscosity modifiers are very volatile and are thought by many to be one of the primary components responsible for valve deposits in engines like the 2.0 FSI. Often viscosity modifiers are used to meet MPG targets or CAFE standards but may not be the best choice in terms of wear, shear, long drain capability (oils's ability to fight corrosive acids), etc. Other ester-based oils are Renewable lubricants Biosyn, Motul 300V, and Motul x-lite 0w30.


----------



## Bikerboy324 (Jan 12, 2010)

Nope def. not worth it , anything that the dealer sells is always overpriced. 
Just head to your local auto parts shop they could have it for about 8 bucks a quart if you really want to try it .
Doesn't hurt to try


----------



## corradoauza (Feb 13, 2005)

Well after some looking and asking, it still seems that only the dealer has the 5W40 grade. Went to the Castrol Edge website and did some perusing and have come to the conclusion that the only oil grades available to the wholesale retailers(Autozone, PepBoys, etc...) is 5W30 and 10W30. They retail at about $8.49/quart. In any case, come next oil change I am definitely gonna try this stuff. Seems this stuff really does have Mobil1 beat.:sly:


----------



## RayMkIIIvdub (Apr 19, 2010)

i drive a 95 jetta vr6 i currently running mobil 1 10w-40 but i been hearing alot of good things about this new castrol edge thinking about switching to the 5w-40....im hoping i feel a difference


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

corradoauza said:


> Has anyone tried using it. The dealer by my house is selling it for ten bucks a quart? Is it worth it and is there anywhere else I can get this stuff?


 Castrol Edge 5w40 (Euro label) = Castrol Syntec 5w40 (US label)


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

You'le never see that oil cheap in the uk, castrols too overpriced. 

I'm using the vw502 rated carlube triple R 5w/40 fully syn, which is at least half the price of this stuff.


----------



## Bikerboy324 (Jan 12, 2010)

I actually just got some castrol edge for 30 bucks with a filter. Just put the oil in my car lets see how it takes it


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

I'm trying Edge 5w-30 in my 2.0T TSI for a short run this winter. Shouldn't be in long enough to thin from fuel dillution. It seemed to work great in this 1.8t... 










I'm not sure the poster is talking about an oil we even get in the USA.


----------



## Bikerboy324 (Jan 12, 2010)

AudiSportA4 said:


> I'm trying Edge 5w-30 in my 2.0T TSI for a short run this winter. Shouldn't be in long enough to thin from fuel dillution. It seemed to work great in this 1.8t...
> 
> I'm not sure the poster is talking about an oil we even get in the USA.


 Thats exactly what I'm trying ... when i changed my oil mine actually got thin from fuel dillution so I'm glad I changed it =]


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

I think I saw your post about Edge. I just put in Quaker State Q HorsePower 10w-30, which is thin, but I added a slug of old Valvoline SynPower Oil Treatment to thicken it a bit, plus adds moly, calcium, boron and even antimony. QHP is a high-moly oil anyway, so the VSOT won't clash with anything. 

Anyway, it runs SUPER-well on this oil. It's a short break-in run, so it'll get drained before it thins at all. 
However, my point it that the thinner oil seems very do-able. 

How's the Edge running anyway, nice and light I bet.


----------



## Bikerboy324 (Jan 12, 2010)

AudiSportA4 said:


> I think I saw your post about Edge. I just put in Quaker State Q HorsePower 10w-30, which is thin, but I added a slug of old Valvoline SynPower Oil Treatment to thicken it a bit, plus adds moly, calcium, boron and even antimony. QHP is a high-moly oil anyway, so the VSOT won't clash with anything.
> 
> Anyway, it runs SUPER-well on this oil. It's a short break-in run, so it'll get drained before it thins at all.
> However, my point it that the thinner oil seems very do-able.
> ...


 Oh wow never tried Quaker State. How is it running for you with the addictives? 

Yea just couple days its been in my engine and it feels good :thumbup:


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quaker State is a sleeper oil. Lots of moly is always a good bet in Euro engines. It is a lot slicker and thinner then the RP 15w-40, so I am happy. I'll only be using it for a short oci until the Edge goes in. 

fwiw, there are a lot of good synth oils. The only one I had a problem with is Mobil 1 5w-30. High consumption and high wear. Most are on a par, but some brands have unique products. German Syntec, Mobil 1 HiMiles and 0w-40, SynPower uses a lot of organic additives. Some are better in cold, and some don't burn off as fast. QS is a good basic formula with a lot of moly, that is an expensive additive. Other brands use boron esters, antimony and the the newest additive, liquid titanium is what Kendall (Conoco) uses, it's no joke. (Motorcraft makes a great dino oil) 

http://www.conocophillipslubricants.com/brands-products/kendall_brand/titanium.aspx#/Videos 

So, a lot of personal subjectives go into a oil choice, also a lot of data. I use all different brands. 

http://www.pqiamerica.com/testresults3a.html


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

I've heard it's bad to use different oils all the time, interactions with the different ingredients and what not, truth or fiction. And if its fiction, what possible advantage could there be and why do it anyway, if you find a good oil why change at all?


----------



## Bikerboy324 (Jan 12, 2010)

AudiSportA4 said:


> Quaker State is a sleeper oil. Lots of moly is always a good bet in Euro engines. It is a lot slicker and thinner then the RP 15w-40, so I am happy. I'll only be using it for a short oci until the Edge goes in.
> 
> fwiw, there are a lot of good synth oils. The only one I had a problem with is Mobil 1 5w-30. High consumption and high wear. Most are on a par, but some brands have unique products. German Syntec, Mobil 1 HiMiles and 0w-40, SynPower uses a lot of organic additives. Some are better in cold, and some don't burn off as fast. QS is a good basic formula with a lot of moly, that is an expensive additive. Other brands use boron esters, antimony and the the newest additive, liquid titanium is what Kendall (Conoco) uses, it's no joke. (Motorcraft makes a great dino oil)
> 
> ...


 
Yea, its always good to find out from yourself 
Mobil one didnt go well with me as i was burning oil really fast it and my engine wasn't feeling it 
I tend to use different brands also as i recently tried royal purple


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

AudiSportA4 said:


> Quaker State is a sleeper oil. Lots of moly is always a good bet in Euro engines. It is a lot slicker and thinner then the RP 15w-40, so I am happy. I'll only be using it for a short oci until the Edge goes in.


 Throw in Pennzoil also. Especially the Platinum. 

Then again, Pennzoil & Quaker State are a single company


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

All oils are compatible, that's part of the API cert. Most additives are used in most oi8ls, it just comes down to proportions. I've seen UOA from frankenbrews and they comes out fine. This is another thing I was wrong about years ago and learned otherwise. Purists who use only one oil may not be doing the best service, as one oil can possibly clean up deposits that other brand leaves behind. I try to use the same oil for all 3 changes in a year, on the same filter.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

You don't change your filter every oil change............or am I reading that wrong!?


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

No, I don't change it. OEM filters say "2 years/30,000km" on them. A number of mfgs recommend two oil changes per filter change as well. Cut open a "used" filter and you are likely to find almost nothing in the media. New engine controls mean very clean running and low contaminates into the oil. Filters also become more efficient when in use, filtering progressively finer particles as the larger pores get filled up and flow is diverted to other areas. There is essentially zero risk as the filter will go into bypass at any point flow does become restricted. 

I simply remove, drain and re-install the partly used filter. I'm open to suggestions otherwise, but remember, I'm changing oil every 3-5k anyway.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

I think that's silly......but it's your engine! 


To me $10 extra is worth it, you seem to be the one all hung up on oil quality and what not, I just find it strange. :screwy:


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

Again, it's not strange, it's the recommended service procedure on some makes of automobiles. You just haven't heard of it yet. 

What I consider strange is THROWING OUT a perfectly good filter at only 25% of it's lifespan. :screwy: 

Maybe if you said why you have a problem with it, it'd make for a better discussion.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

We'll agree to disagree...........I also don't follow Manufactures guildlines for fuel filter, timing chain and spark plug replacement either! Tell me I'm wrong!


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

I can't really comment because of the lack of specificity in your post. If you don't observe the recommended interval, is it that you do shorter, longer or not at all...and why?


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

Not every service item has an identical effect. Changing air filters early, for instance, is a bad idea since new filters do a poor job at catching the finest particles. It's after they become loaded that they become most efficient. otoh, I can see swapping out spark plugs before 110k, like Honda's Ir plugs. I took mine out and cleaned+re-gapped them at 50k...to good effect. So, it's best to have a clue to the effect before doing services just to make yourself feel good.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

AudiSportA4 said:


> So, it's best to have a clue to the effect before doing services.


And you're say you do? You think a dirty filter is better than a clean one!? And you only pulled your plugs at 50,000 miles!?! 

You say lots of things like they are fact but saying it doesn't make it so!


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

I don't think a dirty filter is better, I know.


----------



## halphp (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm new here, so I may not know too much,but I'd like to learn more.

I own a 2010 A4 prestige and I have had one oil change at my dealer. That occurred at 5100 miles. I had to add one quart of Castrol syntec 5/40 at 2600 miles. Since the change at 5100 miles , I added 3/4 quart at 6200 miles. That might have occurred because the dealer didn't top it off.
Should I purchase a dip stick to measure , rather than rely on the electronic gauge?
My dealer says the oil consumption will ease off by 20000 miles. What do you people think? Thanks for your help!


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

it doesn't have a dip stick? come on


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

No, no dipstick.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

It has a dipstick........it just sits in the drivers seat in his case! :laugh:


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

dubbinmk2 said:


> it doesn't have a dip stick? come on


It's true... audi is phasing out dipsticks on their engines, leaving only an electronic level.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

gehr said:


> It has a dipstick........it just sits in the drivers seat in his case! :laugh:


lol


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

AudiSportA4 said:


> I don't think a dirty filter is better, I know.


:laugh::laugh::laugh: This Guy is soooo Funny! I bet he thinks "High" Cholestoral is better for the heart or that Nyquil makes great Pina Coladas. :screwy: 
Also he is wasting more money on oil by changing it every 3k miles rather than spring a few bucks for a new oil filter. How does that make any sense? I have never heard of changing the oil and not the filter. Must be a new European thing where they believe anything they hear or read. opcorn:
A mind is a terrible thing to waste, lucky for this guy he isn't wasting much.


----------



## JohnStamos (Feb 3, 2010)

IndyTTom said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh: This Guy is soooo Funny! I bet he thinks "High" Cholestoral is better for the heart or that Nyquil makes great Pina Coladas. :screwy:
> Also he is wasting more money on oil by changing it every 3k miles rather than spring a few bucks for a new oil filter. How does that make any sense? I have never heard of changing the oil and not the filter. Must be a new European thing where they believe anything they hear or read. opcorn:
> A mind is a terrible thing to waste, lucky for this guy he isn't wasting much.



He's not wrong... It's the truth. Might wanna rethink yourself before trying to insult someone, when you have no idea what you are talking about. 


And MANY OEM's only call for changing the filter every 2-3 oil changes. By saying you have never heard of/seen a car as such, just means you have no experience with high end vehicles. There is NO reason to change the filter, if it is NOWHERE near the end of its life. Some vehicles take 30-45 mins to replace a filter that costs $20-30. Running a good syn, on proper intervals, at the right grade, in a fresh engine, with a good PCV setup, makes for very little contamination, and leaves no advantage to changing it.

And yes, a mildy dirty paper filter will filter MUCH better then a fresh filter, this isn't rocket science.





P.S. Cotton gauze filters that are considered "upgrades" on many vehicles, filter TERRIBLE when clean, and once slightly dirty (Read 3-400 miles) flow WORSE then a paper filter, and filter worse as well.




This forum is insane. Why do half of you come in here and give advice, when you don't understand the basics?


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*just wondering*



JohnStamos said:


> He's not wrong... It's the truth. Might wanna rethink yourself before trying to insult someone, when you have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> 
> And MANY OEM's only call for changing the filter every 2-3 oil changes. By saying you have never heard of/seen a car as such, just means you have no experience with high end vehicles. There is NO reason to change the filter, if it is NOWHERE near the end of its life. Some vehicles take 30-45 mins to replace a filter that costs $20-30. Running a good syn, on proper intervals, at the right grade, in a fresh engine, with a good PCV setup, makes for very little contamination, and leaves no advantage to changing it.
> ...


which oem's recomend changing the filter every 2 or 3 changes? and there is a reason audisport and all his user names have been banned both here and on bitog. sometimes he's right for sure, but when he's not, don't even dare suggest it.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

JohnStamos said:


> He's not wrong... It's the truth. Might wanna rethink yourself before trying to insult someone, when you have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> 
> And MANY OEM's only call for changing the filter every 2-3 oil changes. By saying you have never heard of/seen a car as such, just means you have no experience with high end vehicles. There is NO reason to change the filter, if it is NOWHERE near the end of its life. Some vehicles take 30-45 mins to replace a filter that costs $20-30. Running a good syn, on proper intervals, at the right grade, in a fresh engine, with a good PCV setup, makes for very little contamination, and leaves no advantage to changing it.
> ...


Boy, someone needs to lighten up and switch to Decaf  

I don't care if you never change your oil filter or your underwear since it probably is safe to wear for the next 2 or 3 weeks. I just made and honest statement that I have never heard of anyone not changing their Oil filter when they change the oil. Plus if you own a so called "High End" vehicle you should be able to afford a $10.00+ Oil Filter for your precious car. 
But if it is written somewhere that you shouldn't change your oil filter in your "High End" Prius or Yugo then by all means don't. If it is written it must be true and the automakers will Thank You for it when you come in and something fails due to a clogged Oil filter.  

It's all good and I am sorry if stepped on anyone's shoes.


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

*Be cautious with the "EDGE" branding. Castrol is now using it for their Syntec and Titanium line of oil.

Castrol EDGE Syntec = Same Syntec oil with new label. (Black container)
Castrol EDGE Titanium = step up from Syntec oil. (Gold container)
*


----------



## 625147 (Jul 14, 2011)

halphp said:


> Should I purchase a dip stick to measure , rather than rely on the electronic


if there's 1 thing i'd bet on; dipsticks will be back, i thought the engineers learned this by now.:banghead::thumbdown:


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

IndyTTom said:


> Boy, someone needs to lighten up and switch to Decaf
> 
> I don't care if you never change your oil filter or your underwear since it probably is safe to wear for the next 2 or 3 weeks. I just made and honest statement that I have never heard of anyone not changing their Oil filter when they change the oil. Plus if you own a so called "High End" vehicle you should be able to afford a $10.00+ Oil Filter for your precious car.
> But if it is written somewhere that you shouldn't change your oil filter in your "High End" Prius or Yugo then by all means don't. If it is written it must be true and the automakers will Thank You for it when you come in and something fails due to a clogged Oil filter.
> ...



Nothing in your argument carries any technical credibility. 

VW and Audi OE filters are good for 30,000km, it says so right on the side.

Honda specs normal service as 10k on the oil and 20k on the filter, why....to save $5 or because it's technically feasible? I also wouldn't run away too far with that "high end" automakers thing. Afterall, Audi uses Honda engines for their DTM cars.

Have you even seen a clogged filter? Have you ever even cut one open? If you bothered to do the basic research required to support your assertions, you would know how little material actually becomes collected over a few thousand miles. 

I do double runs on filters all the time. I even quit draining them out in between. Usually, it's a new filter with thin oil for winter, drained out 6 months later for a thicker oil, (same brand if possible). It's an ideal service programme.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*have we seen you before*



Apexxx said:


> Nothing in your argument carries any technical credibility.
> 
> VW and Audi OE filters are good for 30,000km, it says so right on the side.
> 
> ...


just wondering:screwy:


----------



## JohnStamos (Feb 3, 2010)

IndyTTom said:


> Boy, someone needs to lighten up and switch to Decaf
> 
> I don't care if you never change your oil filter or your underwear since it probably is safe to wear for the next 2 or 3 weeks. I just made and honest statement that I have never heard of anyone not changing their Oil filter when they change the oil. Plus if you own a so called "High End" vehicle you should be able to afford a $10.00+ Oil Filter for your precious car.
> But if it is written somewhere that you shouldn't change your oil filter in your "High End" Prius or Yugo then by all means don't. If it is written it must be true and the automakers will Thank You for it when you come in and something fails due to a clogged Oil filter.
> ...


You have just proved with your statement, that you don't even understand how an oil filter works.

You engine will not fail due to a clogged oil filter. That is why there is a bypass valve, to avoid such (and to aid in oiling at startup when people run stupid stuff like 20w50 that wont pass the media at startup)

Also, what the f#ck are you doing to your engine, that you would be worried about your filters condition at 5k miles? You understand it is a sealed unit right? You know that most contaminants, are so small, that they don't get filtered right? Are you running dino oil for some reason? Do you not understand it is CHEAPER in the long run to run Synthetic?


On a car, where it takes 45mins to change a filter, with a $30 filter, you are looking at $150-200 dealer cost on a filter change, as these dealers run well over $100 an hr labor. Compared to $75 for just oil change. On an engine where it has been deemed that 15k is no problem for a filter. That equals $400 savings every 15k miles. If the car goes 150k while you have it, thats $4000 dollars.



Once again, why are you in here giving advice, on things you don't understand?


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*say what*



JohnStamos said:


> You have just proved with your statement, that you don't even understand how an oil filter works.
> 
> You engine will not fail due to a clogged oil filter. That is why there is a bypass valve, to avoid such (and to aid in oiling at startup when people run stupid stuff like 20w50 that wont pass the media at startup)
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnStamos (Feb 3, 2010)

gmikel said:


> where does a filter cost 30 dollars, 75 bucks for oil and who needs 45 minutes to change one. i can do it in my driveway and wash it afterward is less time. i just bought 5 qts of castrol synthetic with a filter for less than 30 bucks. . dealers are getting close to 100 bucks an hour but we aren't there yet, thank you.
> 
> why are you giving advice on things you don't understand





Yes, there are many cars that it costs $30 for a filter. Hell, a good filter, locally, for my 1990's VW is $16 alone. And it was $75 for an oil change alone no filter, not for oil costs, learn to read, then learn proper punctuation. It's hard enough listening to you in here going around questioning everything that is posted, while posting half correct info, without having to sift through your 4 grade writing too.

Out of the 2 local VW dealers near me, one is $100 an hr, and the other is $105 an hour. And thats for a mid level VW car.

Every been to a Merecedes dealer? How about a BMW dealership? And those are still not even highend on the scale. Go price their labor, and get a quote on a oil change on a new 5 series, C class, ect. 



And once again, if you have never seen a car, where it takes over 45mins to do an oil change, you haven't worked on many high end vehicles.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*whatever*




JohnStamos said:


> Yes, there are many cars that it costs $30 for a filter. Hell, a good filter, locally, for my 1990's VW is $16 alone. And it was $75 for an oil change alone no filter, not for oil costs, learn to read, then learn proper punctuation. It's hard enough listening to you in here going around questioning everything that is posted, while posting half correct info, without having to sift through your 4 grade writing too.
> 
> Out of the 2 local VW dealers near me, one is $100 an hr, and the other is $105 an hour. And thats for a mid level VW car.
> 
> ...


what cars have 30 dollar filters and you're getting ripped off when you pay 15 bucks for a 90's vw filter. my punctuation and grammer may not be as eliquent as yours, sorry johny boy.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*oil filters*

just looked aroud for filters for 90's vw's. for a mann or mahle the most expensive at german auto parts is 8+ dollars for the diesel and the cheapest is around 4 bucks.

mann or mahle fleece (the most expensive) merc filters run about fifteen. others are less expensive. 

hope you can save a few bucks. 

just a final note, if john has ead my post as he said, he would know i've been pretty consistant saying do what works for you. it's the oil nazi's i take issue with.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

While I have no horse in this race, I do have a few comments:


It isn't only high end cars which specify a filter change less frequently than an oil change; we have a run-of-the-mill Dodge which specifies oil changes every 7,500 miles and filters every 15,000 miles.
Fact of life, a well seasoned (i.e. used with several thousand miles on it) oil filter will do a far superior job of filtering oil than a brand new unit.
The oil change industry at large does a very good job of fear mongering when it comes to oil and filter changes; odds on bet that most folks who change their oil before the manufacturer's recommendation are throwing away perfectly servicable oil and filters. This is doubly so for folks whom subscribe to early oil changes and run synthetic oil in cars where the OEM doesn't specify synthetic.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*could be*



shipo said:


> While I have no horse in this race, I do have a few comments:
> 
> 
> It isn't only high end cars which specify a filter change less frequently than an oil change; we have a run-of-the-mill Dodge which specifies oil changes every 7,500 miles and filters every 15,000 miles.
> ...


we can all do what we're comfortable with


----------



## JohnStamos (Feb 3, 2010)

gmikel said:


> we can all do what we're comfortable with



The problem is, you keep disputing fact, with your distressed opinion. Stop. That is not helping anyone, only leaving them more confused then they were when they asked the question.


If you have no credible information, and are just gonna come in and post your opinion, that is based off absolutely no factual information, just stay the hell out. You aren't helping anyone.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*sorry*



JohnStamos said:


> The problem is, you keep disputing fact, with your distressed opinion. Stop. That is not helping anyone, only leaving them more confused then they were when they asked the question.
> 
> 
> If you have no credible information, and are just gonna come in and post your opinion, that is based off absolutely no factual information, just stay the hell out. You aren't helping anyone.


if you don't care for my opinion, fact is i don't care much for the oil nazi's like yourself either. i know it's terrible to tell someone to do what they're comfortable with. you certainly are entitled to your opinion and what you consider facts, just as i am to offer counter point.

keep spending 16 bucks on $8 (or $30 for a fiteen dollar one) filters and running them for two oil changes, the way i see it you're not saving anything, but who am i?

it's nowhere near as complicated as you make it seem:screwy:


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

The problem is, your opinions are based on ****. ZERO technical references, all you want to do is agitate and contradict the few people who DO have a CLUE. Maybe you lack the skills of introspection, but from where the rest of us are sitting, you seem like a total idiot with nothing to add except your rabid spew.:screwy:

If you have ANYTHING to add, please start a fresh thread and show us something intelligent on the subject. 

SO far, I've seen nothing but kindergarden-level opposition to the "smart kids".:laugh:


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*whatever you say*



Apexxx said:


> The problem is, your opinions are based on ****. ZERO technical references, all you want to do is agitate and contradict the few people who DO have a CLUE. Maybe you lack the skills of introspection, but from where the rest of us are sitting, you seem like a total idiot with nothing to add except your rabid spew.:screwy:
> 
> If you have ANYTHING to add, please start a fresh thread and show us something intelligent on the subject.
> 
> SO far, I've seen nothing but kindergarden-level opposition to the "smart kids".:laugh:


ther are lots of things that go into an oil filter, the filter medium, pleats (square inches of medium) the end cap and relief valve construction come to mind.

i suspect it won't be long before you get yourself banned under your new name.


----------



## 625147 (Jul 14, 2011)

*better late than never*



gehr said:


> It has a dipstick........it just sits in the drivers seat in his case! :laugh:


 g1 




halphp said:


> Should I purchase a dip stick to measure , rather than rely on the electronic gauge





dubbinmk2 said:


> it doesn't have a dip stick? come on


 i thought the engineers had learned their lesson Loong ago:screwy: 
the dipstick will come back, just another cheapie so called modern piece of sh**, what if you dont look at dash often enough, or as is not uncommon, sender/guage fails. 
dont feel comfortable w/a electronic sensor Here!! not all sensors are 'bad'. as a means to the ends, seeing with your own eyes is factual for oil level. 
dipsticks are 100%(+) a must!!


----------



## Justacar (Feb 8, 2012)

LOL Our BMW x3 states , (( dealer )) too not to touch the oil filter for 12k:sly::sly: So I was like ok. They were using Mobil one too. Fast foward to now. After deciding to change my own filter, I discovered that the canister filter (( Like a VR )) was completely brittle, and fell apart in the housing. Mind the dealer stated 12k to replace. I change my oil every 5k and use castrol edge now. 

So for all the retards who think leaving your filter in there for more than 1 oil change......its your engine and if 12 extra bucks is too much for you, maybe you should ride the bus, and stop touching motors.:beer:

Accually keep doing it!! More parts for me in the junkyard


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

I think you mean cartridge filter, not canister.


btw-


----------



## Justacar (Feb 8, 2012)

Apexxx said:


> I think you mean cartridge filter, not canister.


Same thing, its not a spin on


----------



## fahrfast (Feb 20, 2010)

*5w-40 edge syntec on sale at Autozone*

I picked up 5 quarts of edge 5w-40 + a fram filter cartridge for the 2.0 FSI engine for 32 bucks as a bundle deal at autozone this weekend. Might be a good time to stock up.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Justacar said:


> Same thing, its not a spin on



That's a "cartridge".


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

I though one was joking when they said there audi didnt have a dipstick!

And low and behold they don't.

That has to be the most stupidist thing audi has ever done!

How they hell can that read accurate in say 10 years of use, or even within a few years.

If the gas gauge reads wrong you run out of fuel it's no big deal unless your in the middle of nowhere with no phone signal.

But if the oil guage reads wrong you can wave bye bye to that expensive turbocharged engine.

I'm all for having things which make life easier, electronic guages but if there used for important things like oil level they should have a manual way to check that the guage is working correctly.

What happens when you get a wiring fault in the level sender and can't read the oil level!

Would you be willing to risk driving to work and possibly destroy the engine!

All for what, not being able to check the oil and top up if it needs.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

There is a retrofit kit. :thumbup:


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

I did a quick check and it seems like the newer engines do have a dipstick tube on the engine, they just have a cap fitted on them.

Alls one needs is a new dipstick.

Well thats rested my mind.

But a worrying thing i came across on a tdi website is that, when a guy fitted his dipstick it didnt telly with the electronic ''ultrasonic sensor''.

Quote

The dipstick and ultrasonic electronic sensor does not quite agree, the electronic sensor reads higher at the lower level, the dip stick higher at the upper end. 

---- 

So after reading that i'm thinking that, if you use the ''electronic'' way your having lower than minimum oil level in you engine, or too much oil over max if you top it up!

Either way that benefits the dealer because if you don't wear the engine the intake will gum up due to the overfilled oil level.


No wonder those direct injection engines gum up due to no fuel flowing passed valves, with this they will gum up faster.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

I try not to overfill.


----------



## VWVR624V (Mar 30, 2011)

*Castrol edge spt 5w40 very good oil on sale*

CASTROL EDGE SPT 5W40 VERY GOOD OIL ON SALE 

http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/wc...aticbusinesscontent/image/june-2012-flexi.pdf

ALSO NEW AND IMPROVED FORMULA 
http://www.castrol.com/liveassets/b...ts/downloads/p,q/Edge_BLACK_PDS_Sept_2011.pdf


----------

